# Hocking River LMB. My PB



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Went to the river and it was up from recent rain but that didn't stop this BIG bass to hit the venom lures twister tails!! I was targeting slow moving pools near the fast current. It was a great day overall. Never underestimate the quality of fishing when the river is in abnormal conditions! I didn't think it was going to be that good but tried anyway. TIGHT LINES and enjoy the report.. like the video and subscribe to my channel if you haven't already and I will see you guys on the water.. LETS GO!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice fish


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

That's a tank!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Cool man! Fun seeing people catch fish in tuffer conditions.... lmao you sounded disappointed when you put her on the scale.... Haha that's why I dont carry one,they force me to tell the truth about the size... goid job....


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow. Very impressive.
FWIW, I attended OU from 1990-1994. I don't seem to recall anyone fishing the Hocking back then.
Glad it's as productive as it appears to be today.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Also, I never would have cast where the OP did b/c I would have "guessed" that the current was way too strong there. What the h*ck do I know?
I'd also check that scale....and would start with a five pound weight. I think the scale is off a bit. That bass had a huge mouth. Even at "only" 18" long, I'm thinking that's closer to four pounds.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice job, Slaton. Impressive you got it through that raging current with 10 lb mono. Have lost many a fish in similar situations where they become “current assisted”. Braid helps tip the hook to landed ratio in your favor.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

RiparianRanger said:


> Nice job, Slaton. Impressive you got it through that raging current with 10 lb mono. Have lost many a fish in similar situations where they become “current assisted”. Braid helps tip the hook to landed ratio in your favor.


I have lost sooooo many big fish in that current recently..I prepare for heartbreak before I even get started lol


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

berkshirepresident said:


> Also, I never would have cast where the OP did b/c I would have "guessed" that the current was way too strong there. What the h*ck do I know?
> I'd also check that scale....and would start with a five pound weight. I think the scale is off a bit. That bass had a huge mouth. Even at "only" 18" long, I'm thinking that's closer to four pounds.


Always cast near heavy current if it meets slow slack pools..think like a fish..they can just wait and not waste too much energy as the river brings down insects and baitfish that are probably easy prey being tossed around the fast-moving water!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

berkshirepresident said:


> Wow. Very impressive.
> FWIW, I attended OU from 1990-1994. I don't seem to recall anyone fishing the Hocking back then.
> Glad it's as productive as it appears to be today.


I almost have a MASTER ANGLER in the Hocking this year.. This river is my baby!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Cool man! Fun seeing people catch fish in tuffer conditions.... lmao you sounded disappointed when you put her on the scale.... Haha that's why I dont carry one,they force me to tell the truth about the size... goid job....


I definitely need to throw that scale away because the hybrid I caught last week only came in at 4 pounds at 21.5' and fat!! I am betting that fish is atleast 3lbs plus!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

My brothers and I are hoping the water will go down soon We want to start wading soon


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> I definitely need to throw that scale away because the hybrid I caught last week only came in at 4 pounds at 21.5' and fat!! I am betting that fish is atleast 3lbs plus!


That's actually about right. Just test it.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

What is the max weight of that scale? Often they are inaccurate at lower weights if its a 50 lb scale. They are made more to be accurate in the middle range. Thats why I quit buying Rapala and Berkley scales, for the most part, they are junk. 

I personally like the fish grips that have the scale built in, don't have to worry about putting anything in the gills. Mine is accurate to 2 ounces tested with weights made for a balance.

Hybrids are notoriously hard to eyeball for weight. They look much bigger than what they actually are. I have caught plenty in the 6-7 pound range and a 10 pounder makes them look like a white bass.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

For Me it needs to be a little lower, Im legally blind and dont want to take any chances.


----------



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> I definitely need to throw that scale away because the hybrid I caught last week only came in at 4 pounds at 21.5' and fat!! I am betting that fish is atleast 3lbs plus!


Nice fish!!! Was wondering if you go to Hocking Hills to school


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

shadowalker said:


> Nice fish!!! Was wondering if you go to Hocking Hills to school


I go to Hocking College yes!!


----------

